# Palm visor module && no /dev/tts/USB* [SOLVED]

## rools

I have a palm Tungsten E. 

I have pilot-link 0.11.8-r1 installed.

I've followed the wiki HOWTO at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_sync_for_Palm_PDAs_with_Evolution_2.0_and_udev with some success up to using pilot-xfer.

I have no /dev/tts/USB* nodes, in the tts dir I only have symlinks 0 1 2 3 which point to /dev/ttyS0|1|2|3

However, executing

```
pilot-xfer --port /dev/pilot --list
```

,AFTER pressing Hotsync, I am able to retrieve the contents of my Palm.

Unfortunately, after this I am unable to issue the pilot-xfer command again and given the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to bind to port: /dev/pilot
> 
> Please use --help for more information

 

But unloading the visor module from the kernel allows me to pilot-xfer with /dev/pilot again.

My udev rule is:

```
BUS=="usb",SYSFS{serial}=="PalmSN12345678",NAME="pilot",OWNER="root",GROUP="tty",MODE="0660"
```

with my regular user being part of the tty group.

I would prefer not to unload/reload the visor module everytime I want to sync with my Palm

and would like to use /dev/tts/USB* since I am unsuccessfull in using /dev/pilot with jPilot.

My kernel, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4, has the following configuration:

```

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

..

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

.. 

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

..

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

```

Thanks in advance.

----------

## zAfi

hi!

I think you won't get any /dev/tts/USB* nodes because you have the udev-rule activated.

I have a PalmZ22 and with absolutely no rule i get /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1. As i only need ttyUSB1 for syncing my Palm (don't ask for what you may need ttyUSB0, I don't know!) I have this rule at /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules:

```
#KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0,2,4,6,8]",  NAME="pilot-crap", GROUP="usb", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="ttyUSB[1,3,5,7,9]",  NAME="pilot", GROUP="usb", MODE="0660"
```

With that i get the two nodes when I connect my Palm and it works perfectly if visor is running with kpilot and pilot-xfer. I tried everything but at the end i only had to eliminate the "BUS=="usb" part of the rule and it works perfect. Oh, and maybe you have to press the hotsync button first on your pda, I've read somewhere that you have to do that first.

Good luck!

----------

## PaulBredbury

The Palm only exposes the USB devices (and there are 2 of them) during a hotsync. My Palm setup.

----------

## rools

Thanks for the replies.

With the following udev rule:

 *Quote:*   

> KERNEL=="ttyUSB[01]*",NAME="tts/USB%n",GROUP="usb",MODE="0660"

 

I now have my /dev/tts/USB0|1 nodes created at boot time.

It has also stabilised the visor module and I can now pilot-xfer & jPilot as many times as I want.

However since having done a hard reset on the device I am having trouble syncing with evolution.

It just gets stuck at the "Identifying User" initial stage.

I've changed the user name and id from the current back to the original, no avail.

Any thoughts?

Thanks again.

----------

